# My Diagnosis



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Many of you know I recently had surgery. I hesitated to write about the cause and have wondered if I should. But perhaps, my story would help one person, and that would be worth it. 

I was diagnosed with colon cancer in Feb. I am 60 years old and had a screening colonoscopy 3 1/2 years ago. It was clear. Yet, in that time, I developed a polyp and that turned into cancer. I had some bleeding and generally not feeling well, so that's why I went to a G-I doctor down in Florida where we spend the winter, and where I got the diagnosis. Although the polyp was removed, 3 doctors, 2 in Florida and 1 here in Michigan, recommended I have surgery to make sure the cancer didn't move into the colon lining and then into the lymph glands. Who knew there were lymph glands in the colon?  So that's why I had the surgery. Everything was clear, Thank the Lord! 

There is no history of colon cancer in my family. My mom had breast cancer almost 50 years ago. I wonder what caused this. I am making big changes in my diet, because according to some studies, 60% colon cancer is caused by diet. Lots of fiber and fresh fruits and veggies, very little red meat and pork. I wonder about all the diet soda and low-fat processed foods I've eaten for years. I am cutting those out, anyway. Also, hydrogenated oils are in so much of our foods...I'm getting rid of these too. Of course, not to be tedious about it, if someone invites me to dinner and serves red meat, I will eat it. Be careful about the ingredients of packaged foods and fast food restaurants. You can find websites with the ingredients listed, for McDonalds, Wendys, etc. (Wendys is better for you.) 

There are also the chemicals/toxins in the air we breathe. Can't do much about them, I suppose!

I was reading through the prayer list at church and by far and away, cancer is the number one disease that's affecting folks around here. I don't want to be gross or sermonize. Just telling you what happened to me. No one wants to think about his/her colon, and especially cancer. It's been an ordeal, and I don't want it to happen to any of my dear friends on this forum.

Hugs to everyone,

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzy, thank you for sharing! my prayers are with you that they got it all. and you are free and clear. I have Crohn's so I also think about my colon way too much. You have reminded me that I should be screened again. Thanks, and Hugs.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Suzy, thanks for sharing your story. I'm glad that everything turned out OK for you.:hug:

I always think about how unhealthy our diets are with all the pre-packaged food, but it's always so convenient and fast, especially when you have little ones running around between sports and school.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzy :grouphug: It is great that you share, if it sends a reminder of one more person to get a screening then it was worth it. Also reminds us we really do need to think about what we eat and slow down and take time to eat healthy foods instead of the fast processed ones.

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I posted this another thread for you, but I'll repeat it. Suzy, that is great news. I am so glad for you.

Missy, I have ulcerative colitis and last year was a very bad year. It was so bad that even now, every time I get up from my chair, the dogs run into the bathroom. It is in remission right now. My problem is that I was told not to eat any fiber. So what's good for one thing, is bad for the other.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so glad eveything is "clear" for you and yes I think we do need to watch what we eat and it seems as I age (62) some foods don't agree with me any longer...especialy red meat. Maybe our bodies are telling us what our taste buds wont!! I'm learning to leave off things I really want but know will make me feel bad...but it's hard.

My sister has been through surgery for 2 years with her colon and now has a bag...and her health is not good any longer. It was not cacer but a large growth on her colon and one thing led to another. She got MRSA in the hospital and that was a touchy time for her. She is much better now but not well. My SIL is now taking chemo for cancer on her adrenal gland and at this point we are just praying and playing a wait and see game. We never know what is going on inside us and hopefully your message will prompt many of us to think about our check-ups. 

My thoughts are with you and I hope you have a complete recovery!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

suzy, I can really relate. I posted in "ailments other that MHS". Feel free to email me if you need to vent!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm newer here Suzy, so we don't know each other, but I wanted to wish you well and thank you for sharing your story. :grouphug: 
My b/f whose family I'm extremely close with, lost his father to colon cancer last year. He didn't catch it before it had spread to some of lymph nodes in the colon. :-/ He fought for years, but it eventually spread to his liver and lungs. 
It's better to have been extra cautious and had the surgery just to be sure. 

-Ani


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Suzy thank-you for sharing your story and reminding us of the importance of diet and testing. I'm so glad you got good news. Hugs to you! :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Suzy, thank you for posting and sharing with us - I know this is a scary time for you.
It so nice of you to think to remind others.

I had a colonoscopy last year and they found a polyp but it was benign - good news.

hugs and kisses


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Suzy thanks for sharing your story. Wow! I'm proud of you and admire your strength and courage. It's so difficult to make life changes, especially around our food...complete lifestyle changes really.

I became a vegetarian about ten years ago while dating my husband who was a vegetarian. I had been a die hard meat eater-we're talking all beef hotdogs times two everyday for lunch! When I decided to commit to not eating meat I had to relearn how to cook and eat to stay healthy. Now ten years later, I've learned so much about food and making healthy choices and how it can affect us. My children are also vegetarians, from birth, and their favorite foods are pesto, falafel, spanikopita, and fried tofu!!! I had never tried most of these foods until my twenties. My four year old has no idea what McDonald's is...yes, I'm sure she'll be teased about this later. So far, they've been extremely healthy kids-not one ear infection in eight years with both of my kids.

My son is totally brain washed about reading labels looking for hydrogenated oils. Last Christmas he asked Grandma if her potato chips were organic! 

Best wishes to you for health and happiness.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Suzy - I'm so glad you shared your story and so sorry that you had to have surgery but the outcome is wonderful.

Doing the healthy things and getting our exams is so important. Thanks for reminding us. And hugs to all who have health challenges. Thank goodness for our Havanese who bring a smile to us every day.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy,

Thank you for sharing your story and I am so happy that you are OK.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzy, Thank goodness you are ok! I know it had to be scary to go through the testing and surgery and I hope you had good support from your family. It's a good reminder to all of us to take good care of our bodies and to see a doctor right away if something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Suzy I am glad to hear that all is better for you. I hope you are feeling back to your old self again. I really need to eat better...very bad here. Just had Burger King for lunch today!!! Thanks again for sharing!!! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Suzy, glad to read you got a clear bill after all the worries/surgery you went through. And yes, you're right, Colon-Ca seems to be very much food related. Especially in the U.S. where people eat junk food, diet products, low veggie/fruit, high red meat diets, Colon-Ca and food allergies have high incidences.

Amy, I personally am not a Vegetarian and don't want to be. However, I'm not a big fan of eating lots of meat either. But red meat (especially for children) is an essential source of Vit. B12 necessary for healthy cellular development that is not found in veggies in a high enough concentration. And my following comment is NOT directed towards you (as I can imagine that you seem to be the type of person to inform yourself about vitamin lacks in vegetarian diets):
Please, whether you are Vegetarian or Vegan, please don't just assume that if you only eat vegetables and fruits you'll eat healthy and won't need any other supplements&vitamins. Eating healthy food is one thing but eating a balanced diet is another. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzy, thanks for sharing your story. It is great that you are doing well now. Wish you continued good health!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your story! So happy you had a wonderful ending...get well fast!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Amy, I personally am not a Vegetarian and don't want to be. However, I'm not a big fan of eating lots of meat either. But red meat (especially for children) is an essential source of Vit. B12 necessary for healthy cellular development that is not found in veggies in a high enough concentration. And my following comment is NOT directed towards you (as I can imagine that you seem to be the type of person to inform yourself about vitamin lacks in vegetarian diets):
> Please, whether you are Vegetarian or Vegan, please don't just assume that if you only eat vegetables and fruits you'll eat healthy and won't need any other supplements&vitamins. Eating healthy food is one thing but eating a balanced diet is another. Just my 2 cents.


Yep, you're right Maryam balance is the key and fortunately you can get vitamins like b12 from cheese and eggs.  We aren't vegan, I think that would be very difficult to make sure you were getting all you needed, especially the kids.

I think what Maryam and Suzy and others are saying is maybe you shouldn't go through life unconsciously eating and that you need to ask educated questions and give your body the best fuel you can. Sometimes we still get really sick.

Suzy I wish you the speediest recovery. Maryam thanks for saying that about a balanced diet. Megan, I still eat french fries and onion rings every now and again, so don't feel badly. I just try to eat them at a small Mom and Pop place vs. the big chain.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so glad you're on the mend Suzy, and thank you so much for sharing your story and reminding us how important early detection and good diet are.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Suzy, thank you for sharing your story. It serves as a reminder to pay closer attention to what we eat and how we care for ourselves. I am glad you are on the mend.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm glad you are on the way to recovery Suzy and thank you for sharing with us all. Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Suzy. Thanks for sharing. It reminds us how it is important to be tested. I am so glad everything is OK. :biggrin1:


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*diagnosis*

Dear Suzy, Congrats on the all clear. My mother was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer and has survived three years with this cancer. She is diabetic so her diet has always been awesome...so diet was not a factor. Colon cancer does not run in our family. Everyone should be screened. I am 44 and have been tested. My younger sister (6 years my junior) already had some of the polyps removed that eventually turn into colon cancer. I also ask that anyone who can, consider participating in a Relay for Life Event if there is one in your area. These events raise money for cancer research.
Again, congratulations Suzy...I am very happy for you and the success of your treatment...god bless you...Susan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thank you for sharing...we are glad you are well*

We all lost Susan Nelson last December. Sue was an incredible healthy person who ate the best foods, as well as teaching us to feed our dogs the very best. She was diagnosed with a later stage colon cancer. She couldn't believe it. Neither could any of her friends.

Sue told me to make sure I was tested on a regular basis. Your reminder is a good one.

Bless your heart. I am so glad you are well.

Sue's wish for her memory was for havanese rescue. I've been working with HRI ever since for her and all that she did for me and my dogs.

The Havanese Forum quilt is there to see...it could be your healthy new lifestyle blankie.

Linda

Please check out:
Enter the Drawing" page: http://tinyurl.com/3mfqfv


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzy, thank you for sharing and making the rest of us aware of the importance of screenings. I will be 55 this year and have never had a colonoscopy......I'm thinking maybe I should.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suzy, I'm so glad all went well for you. Thank you for sharing your story with us. Hugs back to you :hug::hug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Suzy--your story inspires us to do all that we can--eat as good as possible and screen for health issues on a regular basis and not ignore important symptoms. Thank you for sharing and I am glad all is going fairly well with you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Suzy, I'm so relieved to hear your surgery revealed no further spread of your colon cancer. Bravo. Wonderful news!!! Now, yes, good idea to make as many life-style changes as possible. My father died from colon cancer, and my sister had it at age 49.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Suzy,

Thanks for posting your story! Your strength is amazing!

I couldn't agree with you more, the choices we make and foods we eat really do and CAN effect us tomorrow. I have a rare bladder disease and I really do wonder if all the artificial sweetener and food additives caused it. There are some studies that say it can. Its not like we can undo what is done, but we can help others through awareness.

Hugs to you!
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo:Great news Suzy!! I am so glad it all worked out well for you. Like you said, if your story gets 1 person to get a colonoscopy, it is a help to share!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Suzy, I am so happy for you that your prognosis is excellent. My mother had a colon resection for CA 15 yrs ago and is doing GREAT! I pray that you will be the same. You are so fortunate to have caught it early.

Thanks so much for having the courage to post your story. I just know it will cause someone to pick up the phone and schedule that colonoscopy and perhaps to save a life.

I have been an advocate of 'whole foods' for many years now. I try to eat vegan most of the time but truthfully am more of a "flexitarian"  But when I eat meat or dairy (some cheeses are a weakness!) I make sure it is organic, grass fed. But I don't make a big production of it at family get-togethers or as a guest, I just go with the flow and do as the Romans do.

A great book that I am reading right now is "In Defense of Food" by Michael Pollen. Also The China Study:http://www.thechinastudy.com/
and Dr Joel Fuhrman's book, Eat to Live. Sorry, obviously I like to read nutrition books, lol! It keeps me focused and motivated in the midst of this junky pseudo-food culture we live in!

Great topic, thanks so much Suzy.

And prayers for your continued recovery and good health! :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Suzy,

I hope your recovery is going well. I know that a colon resection can involve a long recovery period as my husband had one in April. His polyp was non-cancerous but the surgery was the same as if it were. He had the lymph nodes removed as well as half his colon. 
He had complications and almost needed another operation for an obstruction.

Thankfully, he is getting better each day, although it is taking a lot longer than he thought. He was in the hospital for 16 days.

Hope you are regaining strength each day and enjoying the spring. 

I bet you are walking a lot. That's what the doc recommended for my husband's recovery. Good for the dogs, too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Suzy, thanks for posting your experience and all that you went through. I am so glad that your surgery went well and that you are now cancer free.


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Suzy, thank you for your post and you are 100% right. Even if it helps one person decide to get screened, you have done something wonderful. I have been getting checked every 3 years since I was 18, when they found the first polyp. Neither of my parents is affected but I make sure that they get checked as well. Unfortunately we lost my best friend's mother in law to the disease over Christmas, they found it too late. Everyone please continue to spread Suzy's message to others as it is easier to prevent than to treat.

God bless,
Connie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Suzy,
Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. I'm so glad that things are looking up for you now and that your are on the mend. It's not easy to talk about your colon, but it's important! 
Take care of yourself and keep up the healthy eating and make sure to get lots of hav kisses.

Beverly


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I am really gratified by all of your messages and support. There are so many others who suffer from colon-related problems, cancer and other-wise, and the "lowly colon" is not something that gets publicity. 

My prayers go out for all of you who are sick and afflicted and who have family members and friends who have likewise suffered. I believe that God works in and through our lives for the good, not only our own good but the good of others. 

I am hanging in there, getting stronger day by day, helping DH with the household chores. I have been getting outside to see Spring creeping into Michigan. My only problem is Cazzie, whose been very naughty, wetting in the house since I came back from the hospital. Just what is going on in that little brain of his??? He IS a big comfort to me, especially when he lies against my back, my little hot water bottle. 

Love and Hugs to all of you!

Suzy


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzy-
I'm so glad you decided to post about your health issues and give us all hope/inspiration.

You have been through quite an ordeal,and I'm very happy to read you are doing well,feeling better and stronger each day. :hug:

Bless you.:angel:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

suzy, thanks so much for sharing, my sister had colon cancer at 40. i am a breast cancer survivor and recently had a colonoscopy where some precancerous polyps were found. please have regular mamograms and colonoscopys, i am glad i did! judy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Suzy, I am sure Cazzie is just confused. Don't be too mad at him. Kodi was not his normal self for two weeks after my surgery, and I was better in a few days. They are truly super sensitive to us.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am still on holiday here in Paris but had a few moments to check emails so thought I would see what was happening here too. Suzy I am so happy to hear that your report came back good and no further treatments are necessary! A good friend of ours passed away last week from the complications of stage 4 colon cancer. We are sad that we weren't there. Thank you for sharing your story so others can be made aware of the need to get a colonoscopy! I have had colon problems over the last 10 years as my mother always did as well. I know this sounds silly but I actually enjoy getting one! Now I hate the stuff you drink the night before uke: BUT love the "twilight sleep" they give you to do the procedure!!:biggrin1: So relaxing and you don't feel or really remember anything! So for anyone who is hesitant I say get it done asap! Ok, back to shopping! See you again the end of the week! Merci!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Most of us hate thinking about going to the doctor. I know I do. My mom died of breast cancer 48 years ago, before they had mammograms. I have had a mammogram every year since I was a young woman, and then, look where cancer dared to strike! If this had happened to me years ago, it would have been too late! We have modern technology and we shouldn't hesitate to avail ourselves of it. Unfortunately, my own daughter puts these things off, she's just "too busy!" 

I haven't been mad at Cazzie. With me gone, and he had to be shuttled back and forth, and when I got home I wasn't able to take him outside or even hold him and cuddle him. He has been so confused and breaking his housetraining is a way of doggie - coping. He is doing good now. He realizes that things are getting back to normal. 

Vickie, has spring come to Paris yet? Lucky you! 

Suzy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Suzy, don't you just love those furry living heating pads? I am glad you are doing better each day. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Caz for getting back to normal and helping you out.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Suzy,
So glad that you had the surgery and got a good prognosis. 

I have a colonoscopy every 5 years because of my family history.

Are you getting your strength back?
DH is still recovering from his colon surgery and can't even lift the dogs.
How are you managing?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you getting your strength back?
DH is still recovering from his colon surgery and can't even lift the dogs.
How are you managing?[/QUOTE]

I am feeling better almost every day. I have to be very careful not to do too much and then I pay the price. I try to nap when I'm tired or aching. My biggest problem is getting my plumbing working right! I was only in the hospital 4 1/2 days so your DH had a much more difficult time than I did. I was told not to pick up more than 10 lbs. Cazzie weighs about 12 lbs. I confess I did pick him up once or twice until I remembered I wasn't supposed to...

It's strange, that some folks say "Isn't she out and about yet?" But my doctor, and those that have had similar surgery, say "take it easy." So your DH will get there too. What's the rush? Take it easy! My prayers are with you.

Missy, those little living hot water bottles are the greatest! Not only do they feel comfy, it is comforting to know my little furbaby cares! When I had my bad times in the winter, when the C word and uncertainty were looming large, I would have my crying spells, and Cazzie would look at me, cock his little head, like "Why are you crying, Mommy?" and come right over and cuddle with me. Money isn't supposed to be able to buy love like that!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> I know this sounds silly but I actually enjoy getting one! Now I hate the stuff you drink the night before uke: BUT love the "twilight sleep" they give you to do the procedure!!:biggrin1: So relaxing and you don't feel or really remember anything! So for anyone who is hesitant I say get it done asap! Ok, back to shopping! See you again the end of the week! Merci!


I am allergic to the "drink". The first time I drank it, my sinuses shut down and I could barely breathe. But I know what you mean about the meds for surgery. I told the doctor that was the best nap I ever had. My DH is having his done on Friday.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh suzy. Thank you for being so willing to share your story! Cancer is a mean monster that attacks people sometimes for NO reason. Bless your heart for dealing and coping amazingly well with this ugly monster. We'll be praying for you!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Suzy, just continue to take it slow and easy. Remember "baby steps". You have more than earned the right to relax! When I first came home I couldn't even walk to the bathroom and now I take 3 mile walks so it will all return to you soon enough. Naps are good.
Lol, I remember Vinny when I came home. All 20 lbs of him wanted to be a heating pad. It broke my heart to tell him "no, later".
I am just so thrilled for you that you are cancer free!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------

